# pics from uganda and tansania



## adirosman (Sep 12, 2012)

my wife just back from Africa (Uganda and Tansania), she never took a picture with dslr, 2 days before the trip i just guided her with all function that she need to know and that all.
all the pics taken with canon 500D, and 55-250mm lens, im happy with the result


----------



## adirosman (Sep 12, 2012)

and more pics ;D


----------



## adirosman (Sep 12, 2012)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Narcolepsy (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like she had an amazing trip and is a quick study
Hope those hippo photos are tightly cropped - not sure I'd want to be close enough to get those photos at 250mm


----------

